# 18' Lowe center console



## Mrtoler (Jan 7, 2013)

I finally got me a big Jon boat, it's a 18' mod v center console with a 75hp mercury mariner. I've been looking for along time and found a few that fit the bill but the sells kept falling through! This boat is awesome for me, I'll be able to gig flounder as well as chase redfish through the shallow marsh, and when I need a fresh water fill I can hit the crappie holes and bass fish too it's going to be a fishing machine. I got it at a great price and acutely was able to talk the guy down a thousand bucks, it needs a paint job for sure I'm still trying to decide what color I want (black or red) and it also needs the carpet replaced. Ill most likely just take it 100% apart and stArt from square one so ill know the boat top to bottom. I'd like to have a T-top and leaning post but I might do a cooler flip flop seat, I also am going to add flotation pods to the transom, then trick it out with a bunch of LEDs... Here's the only pic I have so far, I'll get some more soon


----------



## Mrtoler (Jan 7, 2013)

I worked most of the day so I only had about an hour to tinker with the boat today. Pics
















This boat has 3 livewells the two here (open lids) and the cooler infront of the console











The pumps and drains
















I removed the livewells to get a better look at the plumbing underneath 











Also pulled up some carpet






I know she's pretty ugly now but I see potential, it has a wood floor that's fiberglassed in and carpeted over that. I'm going to redo all this. I'm not sure what type of floor I'm going back with yet, I'd like aluminum and I for sure don't want carpet but well see!


----------



## TxTightLiner (Jan 7, 2013)

Lots of potential in your drive there man!
Whats the bottom width on that badboy?


----------



## Mrtoler (Jan 7, 2013)

I haven't put a tape on it yet (I forgot) but I'd say around 60 at the back... When I went to look at it I was surprised it was as wide as it is... It's very stable!


----------



## RAMROD (Jan 7, 2013)

Nice ride there neighbor!


----------



## Mrtoler (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks, ya Dayton is right around the corner. You fish the trinity?


----------



## RAMROD (Jan 7, 2013)

The river? Only a few times out of Liberty, most of my fishing has been Trinity and Galveston Bay.


----------



## Mrtoler (Jan 8, 2013)

Ya I was talking about the river. I fish Texas city dike alot and lake Houston


----------



## RAMROD (Jan 8, 2013)

The cat in my avatar is from Lake Houston. We also hit the dike a lot too.
Cant wait to see what you do with the new boat!


----------



## Mrtoler (Jan 8, 2013)

Ya I'm excited too, once I get good and started it should go pretty fast I think but then again that's what I said about my pontoon rebuild that took about a year. Lol


----------



## RAMROD (Jan 8, 2013)

Mrtoler said:


> Ya I'm excited too, once I get good and started it should go pretty fast I think but then again that's what I said about my pontoon rebuild that took about a year. Lol


After taking a look at the pontoon thread I can bet this thing is going to look awesome when finished!


----------



## Mrtoler (Jan 8, 2013)

Haha thanks, I try to do professional looking work. I like my stuff to look as good as it preforms


----------



## Mrtoler (Jan 8, 2013)

Got to work on the boat today, all the wood on the boat is covered in fiberglass so the screws that hold the wood in place are also covered in fiberglass so I had to take a chisel and hammer and pry between the layers of the wood until I was able to get it out. It was back breaking work but will be worth it in the end. My dad said I should leave the floor alone and just build ontop of it, I'm not sure I want to do this since I seen a few spots in the floor that had moisture between the wood and fiberglass. The aluminum needs a MAJIOR cleaning, Im thinking about maybe stripping it 100% to the hull and having it sandblasted then paint it. Thoughts on this? And I'm still in the air as to what I'm going to use as a floor. Here some pics from today






The bilge area was really nasty, it had everything from sand and leaves to dead baitfish in it






All carpet removed






Here's a spot where the fiberglass didn't stick to the floor


----------



## JMichael (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm not sure I'd want to turn a sandblaster lose on an aluminum boat. He'd have to be using a special media like crushed walnut shells or similar that's got an established record for use on aluminum. Having stripped my boat down completely, and finding the pitting that I did on my transom, I doubt that I could mod another boat without a complete strip just from the worry that it might be ready to spring a nasty leak any day.


----------



## Mrtoler (Jan 9, 2013)

Mike, I talked to a gut today about sandblasting it he said they use something called sugar sand that's not very abrasive, and they have done several Jon boats. I'm going to shop around and get the best price and get a few more opinions before I commit first! Ya I have decided to completely strip, I see alot of moisture under the deck and I also seen some wet foam. I don't like to look of the floor in the bilge area so I suspect the rest of the floor looks the same, so ya it's coming out


----------



## Gators5220 (Jan 10, 2013)

Nice build to work with....You might check out some info on that Mariner, some of them are old Mercury's and some of them are Yamaha's (are built by)...makes a difference in how they run for sure...


----------



## Mrtoler (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks, I don't know to much about the engine. I know it's a 1988 mercury mariner 75 that has had a recent stator and rectifier and also new reeds according to the new owner. It ran great when test-driving and started right up, I started it cold the next day at my house and it fired right up no problem. However when I started it at my house on the water hose there wasn't any water coming out of the pee hole but I've had trouble with that in the past with the engine on my pontoon boat, I think it's the cheap engine muffs I have because I don't have any problems at the lake. I'll see if I can get a trash can tomorrow to run it in!


----------



## RAMROD (Jan 10, 2013)

If you do have it blasted let me know who you used and your thoughts on them.


----------



## Mrtoler (Jan 10, 2013)

I got the console all unwired an removed it today. What are yalls thoughts on completely decking this boat like jonboat jerry did? My boat is 5' wide at the bottom and 7' wide across the top.


----------



## bigwave (Jan 11, 2013)

Well from the looks of your pontoon, I would say that it would be real nice all decked out.....you certainly have many options.


----------



## Roosterrusek (Jan 11, 2013)

Hey there, I regularly cruise this site as I love to work on boats and I am planning my own jonboat conversion.

I would like to throw out an idea for you that I just had...you said you are considering decking the entire boat. How about this...I like to sit comfortably when I ride, so how about making your center console with the steering and all the good stuff, and then making a seat that goes around on each side of the console? It would flip up with cushions for comfy seats for riding, then it flips down for when you are fishing and gives you tons of walk around space.

Here is a crude drawing of what I mean....P.S. I just got myself excited about this idea!! LOL


----------



## Mrtoler (Jan 12, 2013)

I got alot done last night, started on the floor with a big scraper an it took all the fiberglass up very easy, I was surprised to see how poor the condition of the wood was underneath. I bustedca whole section out with a hammer.







After the last big hunk of wood was removed






Removing the waterlogged foam






Finished for the night


----------



## JMichael (Jan 12, 2013)

Wow, that looks like a huge cavity between the floor and hull bottom. Was that completely full of foam?


----------



## Mrtoler (Jan 12, 2013)

Yup all foam and all waterlogged.. I've got 6 55gallon trash bags full of that stuff


----------



## JMichael (Jan 12, 2013)

I only had about 1/3 that much in my boat and I estimated it to weigh in excess of 150 when I removed it. Hard to imagine what your boat + all that soggy foam weighed.


----------



## Mrtoler (Jan 12, 2013)

Soggy foam plus all the wet rotten 3/4" wood floor...had to be very heavy!


----------



## Bass n flats (Jan 13, 2013)

Are you going to replace the floor at the same height of lower it some?


----------



## Mrtoler (Jan 13, 2013)

It will be the same height or higher! I really want to deck the whole boat to the top but my wife said there is no way she will ride in the boat if I do that. Since I want to enjoy the boat with her I guess I'm going back to the original height!


----------



## vahunter (Jan 13, 2013)

Looks like a mess on your hands but I bet it will be quite awesome when you're done. Looking forward to see the finished product


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Jan 13, 2013)

Nice Score! You are going to like all that room. With all the cleaning and scrapeing, it probobly feels like it's 30' instead of 18 though. Keep at it looks like you are going to have a very nice boat. 
As for options, I got to fish a Sea Ark CC that was decked in the back and front with a full bench behind the console (seats 3 sids by side, skipper is in the center). There was aluminum Tread Plate installed directly on top of the frames which made for a very deep interior. My 20 measures 60" at the bottom and 72" at the rails. 
Keep Hacking, Jerry


----------



## Badbagger (Jan 13, 2013)

Something like this Jerry ? 1872 SeaArk CC.....


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Jan 13, 2013)

That's it exactly, open storage for rod racks were mounted on each side.


----------



## Country Dave (Jan 13, 2013)

_Hey Ryan,

Looks like you’ve got a nice project there. I answered your PM. Great boat, can’t wait to see its when it done. _


----------



## Mrtoler (Jan 13, 2013)

Hey Jerry, I wanted to copy your boat but the wife is scared with the full deck so I'm going to build mine alot like the boat pictured above...I love your paint on your boat it really makes it look alot like a really expensive glass boat, I'm considering the same style for mine with red instead of blue....your boat is my hands down favorite for sure...thanks Dave I sent you a pm!


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Jan 14, 2013)

She has a point, I've already had 1 MOB in 10' of water in the Gulf. Was sneaking up on a fishey spot when
he stepped off. :shock: The hardest part was getting him back on board (no ladder) but since it is so low on the water
he grabbed the leaning post and threw a leg up over the rail and we rolled him back aboard. it's funny now, not so when it happened.
I keep telling myself "It's a Flats boat dummy, quit trying to fish the reefs!" #-o 
Red and white are a great combo. My next one would be Maroon and White with a gold pinstripe on the edge of the Maroon.
Keep the pictures coming.....Jerry


----------



## Mrtoler (Jan 14, 2013)

Ya i'm sure it's alot safer, and since I really want her to fish with me I guess I'll do it her way...I did alot of cleaning on the boat today, mostly getting all the tiny pieces of foam and wood out and it was a task in itself but for the most part it's done....I do need a bit of help though, I noticed after cleaning I took the water hose and really sprayed the inside down and most of the channels for drainage where plugged under the supports...I took the nozzle on the hose and flushed most of them out pretty easily but towards the reattach they are plugged tight and the design dosent really make sence either, but I can fix that. My question is should I take some foam sheets and make a layer above the channels and seal it off where debris can't get in there then finish filling with foam on top of that? Seems like if I made a small pocket across the whole floor it would help solve the problem of it getting stopped up! My other question is what is the main reason for steelflexing the bottom of the boat? I see alot of people do it but I've never really heard a reason why?


----------



## Mrtoler (Jan 15, 2013)

I got bored today and did a quick sketch of how I would like the boat to look when finished. Ok remember I'm no artist and can't draw to save my life, but I needed to see my vision someplace other than my head. I did it so the outside wall is removed so you can see my idea I have for a floor plan. Notice the stand for the console and helm seat, I'm doing this to fit a larger gas tank under the console it will also have some storage under it. Around it is lit up with LEDs and there is also LEDs on the front and rear deck shining down on the bottom deck. There is rod holders mounted on the back wall and I plan on a set on the other side also... I know i cant do a T-Top right away but i will eventully get one.....Any questions about what something is (remember I'm no artist) or any suggestions about anything please let me know


----------



## Country Dave (Jan 16, 2013)

_Hey Ryan,
Looks pretty cool. What’s your plan for the mounting the console and cooler seat? Are you going to frame around fuel tank and then mount on top of the framing? Something like this? _


----------



## Mrtoler (Jan 16, 2013)

Alot like that, except the flip flop livewell seat will be on the stand also and it will stop flush on the front of the console so the ice chest can set up against it. My console is short and I wanted the cooler in front of it to be a seat also but the way it's made your back would be on the corner where the storage lid opens so I'm trying to have a workable backrest there also






You can see here there's not much room for leaning back


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice layout, looks like most of the weight is in the center.


Mrtoler said:


> I noticed after cleaning I took the water hose and really sprayed the inside down and most of the channels for drainage where plugged under the supports...I took the nozzle on the hose and flushed most of them out pretty easily but towards the reattach they are plugged tight and the design dosent really make sence either, but I can fix that. My other question is what is the main reason for steelflexing the bottom of the boat? I see alot of people do it but I've never really heard a reason why?


I had the same problem, the ribs on my boat were packed with oak leaves and I couldn't get them out.
I drilled a 1/4" hole in the top of each rib and inserted the nozzle of my compressor and blew the leaves out.
That also left a hole for any moisture to dry out. I have not sealed any areas on my boat because of corrosion.
Steel Flex makes the hull quieter and the lighter colors are cooler in the summer. M2C


----------



## Country Dave (Jan 17, 2013)

Jonboat Jerry said:


> Nice layout, looks like most of the weight is in the center.
> 
> 
> Mrtoler said:
> ...




_Thumbs up on the steel flex. _


----------



## Mrtoler (Jan 19, 2013)

Haven't been doing much lately other than drilling out all the old rivets that where holding the wood to the decks and floors and cleaning on it. But I have to say that it's still a long way from clean. I still need to remove the motor and all the wiring, so I can flip the boat over and see about stripping the paint so I can mark any spots that need welding. One big thing I'm worried about is the transom, I've never replaced a transom before on a boat like this and it looks kinda difficult. If anybody could give me some tips to start this process it would be great. The PO had the chains on the transom kinda taking some of the flex out of it and I don't want to go back to that, I'd like to do an all aluminum transom but it depends on what's involved. If I go wood I like the idea of adding plate on the inside and outside to help stiffen it up...anybody have any helpful info?


----------



## Mrtoler (Jan 24, 2013)

Still cleaning on this thing, I've been removing the foam that was in the rear compartments and on one side I found some bad news. While scraping the bottom of the compartment I ended up removing a blob of silicont that reviled a quarter sized hole :shock: now I guess I need more welding work done! I'm going to get some 2x4's tomorrow to build an engine stand so I can remove mine and start with removing my transom and the paint so I can get a plan on what needs to be welded. I was wondering what these things are for and if I should re install them after the transom job???


----------



## JMichael (Jan 25, 2013)

Looks like a step for climbing into the boat from the water that can also serve as a trim tab, although I'm not sure how you would adjust it.


----------



## RAMROD (Jan 25, 2013)

Yep that is what it looks like to me also, a non-adjustable trim/step. If it were me I would lean them up and reuse them.


----------



## Mrtoler (Jan 25, 2013)

I built my engine stand today and removed the engine. I knew the transom was in bad shape but man it just turns to dust when you touch around the bolt holes! So now the next step is a new transom...






Engine tucked away for now






I'll most likely clean this up and sell it so I can get a hydraulic one since this one is a manuel.






Something I've been thinking about is the tray in front of the transom, I wish it was gone because it just collects dirt and it would add a bit of deck/storage space can it be removed? You can see it in this pic


----------



## Country Dave (Jan 26, 2013)

Mrtoler said:


> Haven't been doing much lately other than drilling out all the old rivets that where holding the wood to the decks and floors and cleaning on it. But I have to say that it's still a long way from clean. I still need to remove the motor and all the wiring, so I can flip the boat over and see about stripping the paint so I can mark any spots that need welding. One big thing I'm worried about is the transom, I've never replaced a transom before on a boat like this and it looks kinda difficult. If anybody could give me some tips to start this process it would be great. The PO had the chains on the transom kinda taking some of the flex out of it and I don't want to go back to that, I'd like to do an all aluminum transom but it depends on what's involved. If I go wood I like the idea of adding plate on the inside and outside to help stiffen it up...anybody have any helpful info?



_Ryan,

My advice is, go for it. You’re a smart guy, I’ve seen your pontoon project and it was looking reel good. Ripe it apart, we can all figure it out together. I don’t know what I’m doing most of the time ether. I just figure it out as I go. :LOL2: _


----------



## Mrtoler (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks Dave, I did manage to get the boat off the trailer so I can start stripping all the paint and mark any spots that will need welding!


----------



## Mrtoler (Feb 1, 2013)

I made good progress today stripping the paint, I'd say it's about 80% stripped...











As of right now both sides the bow and transom all look like this






I was looking on the net the other day and I ran across this console, the stand the guy built is exactly like what I'm wanting to do with mine in order to get a new larger gas tank under it


----------



## bigwave (Feb 2, 2013)

That is one awesome console......tons of room to store stuff. =D>


----------



## Country Dave (Feb 2, 2013)

_Looks like you’re making some good progress Ryan,

That console with storage unit looks pretty cool, very similar to what I built for my pontoon boat. I’m going to raise my console up as well but the box is only going to be as long and wide as the base of the console. _


----------



## Country Dave (Feb 2, 2013)

_LMAO I just noticed bigwaves avatar and mine are almost identical. Visor, camo paints, white shirt holding a big fish with a lateral line. Of course mine is bigger. :LOL2: _


----------



## Mrtoler (Feb 8, 2013)

Country Dave said:


> _LMAO I just noticed bigwaves avatar and mine are almost identical. Visor, camo paints, white shirt holding a big fish with a lateral line. Of course mine is bigger. :LOL2: _




Haha ya I just noticed that also...... THAT's WHAT SHE SAID!!!!! Lol


----------



## Mrtoler (Feb 8, 2013)

I worked almost all day on the boat, I got a lot of grunt work done. The whole bottom the transom and the bow are now 100% stripped 











I flipped the boat back over and got to work on the transom, I drilled out a few rivits and I had the tray over the back off and I got a good look at the transom DANG that thing is in bad shape. The previous owner did a bad job at patching some small leaks and the water that got in just got between the wood and the aluminum and also in-between the foam in the rear compartments. This caused som savere corrosion, Ill admit I had a few thought run through my head like why did I buy this junk! Since I'm in it this deap I'm going to bite the bullet and fix it RIGHT! I pulled out about half of the transom wood with my fingers that's how rotten it is.





















I coulda got about 10 more years outta that transom whatcha think....lol


----------



## bigwave (Feb 9, 2013)

Country Dave said:


> _LMAO I just noticed bigwaves avatar and mine are almost identical. Visor, camo paints, white shirt holding a big fish with a lateral line. Of course mine is bigger. :LOL2: _


That is pretty funny.....I caught my fish right behind the business that I work for....its a baby.......wait for march......I might just have to change my avitar....can't have you holding a bigger snook. [-X


----------



## Mrtoler (Feb 19, 2013)

I recently got back in touch with the guy that does all of my welding, Hes been working alot so I dident want to take up his lil bit of free time with my boat..but since he got a new position at work he's got more free time and is going to help me on my boat. After talking to him we decided it would be best to remove the rear storage boxes and build new ones that don't block the drainage channels, and to reveal all the aluminum that was exposed to the foam to check for corrosion...I've got the boxes removed and I'm working on cleaning the aluminum so it can be welded to. I've got to go buy some 1/4" plate and some square tubeing, to build the transom. It will be way stronger than it was, that's for sure


----------



## bigwave (Feb 20, 2013)

You guys and your welding buddies make me so jealous. , IMO welding the framing on a tin is the best way to go. I also think that exposing all surfaces is a must no matter how good you might think things are under compartments and benches.


----------



## Country Dave (Feb 20, 2013)

bigwave said:


> You guys and your welding buddies make me so jealous. , IMO welding the framing on a tin is the best way to go. I also think that exposing all surfaces is a must no matter how good you might think things are under compartments and benches.



_Wow Ryan looks like you’re making some good progress. =D> Bigwave nailed it as far as taking a* good* look around. I can’t believe I almost just installed an overlay on my transom without putting my eyes on it. I would have been farked. [-X _


----------



## Mrtoler (Feb 20, 2013)

Ya I'm glad I removed those boxes, I never liked how they were built anyways. Now I'll be able to tie the rear casting deck to the transom and make it really strong and I'll build it so the drainage will be 110% open. The plan for the transom is cut 1/4" plate the exact size and weld it on the back of the transom, then build an extra beefy frame outta the square tubeing and weld it inside the transom where the wood was then weld another 1/4" plate on the inside of that. Then build new angle supports and tie it to a few cross members... Any suggestions on this? What would the max hp be for this kind of setup?


----------



## Country Dave (Feb 20, 2013)

Mrtoler said:


> Ya I'm glad I removed those boxes, I never liked how they were built anyways. Now I'll be able to tie the rear casting deck to the transom and make it really strong and I'll build it so the drainage will be 110% open. The plan for the transom is cut 1/4" plate the exact size and weld it on the back of the transom, then build an extra beefy frame outta the square tubeing and weld it inside the transom where the wood was then weld another 1/4" plate on the inside of that. Then build new angle supports and tie it to a few cross members... Any suggestions on this? What would the max hp be for this kind of setup?



_
Bro I say go big or stay home. :LOL2: No seriously with that set up you could probably run a 115 HP if you wanted. I would just research what the max rated HP was for that hull and bump it by like 30% 
From the little bit of what I’ve seen,” mostly on this forum” and from the two tins I’ve owned the stock transoms leave a little bit to be desired. I know my new transom is at least twice what it was when it was new. 

After repairing the original transom I backed it up with a full length “From the floor to the top of the transom” with a peace of 0.125. In front off that I have two pieces of ¾ inch 5ply hardwood bonded together and sealed up in fiberglass resin. In front of that I have another full sheet of 0.125. It’s all bolted together and I will add two supports from front of the transom to the floor. _


----------



## Mrtoler (Feb 20, 2013)

That the magic words I needed to hear Dave :lol: I plan on putting a center pontoon on my pontoon boat with a 200-250 hp motor, so I'll have a perfectly good Johnson 112 that I just had rebuilt and has maybe 50hours on it that I wouldn't be using.... And I know that motor is good and strong and I don't worry about it stranding me!


----------



## Pweisbrod (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow, I'm glad my boat isn't quite this bad!  you are doing a great job, and just think of how rewarding it will be when you've got a great boat that you saved from the scrap heap!


----------



## Mrtoler (Feb 20, 2013)

Ya I'm kinda disappointed it's this bad and also mine... I wish I had looked it over better when I bought it but it was dark and I was trying to hurry and get it home since the lights dident work on the trailer....anyways it's mine now and I'm in to deep to bail out now, good news is my welder said it's no big deal and its not anything that can't be fixed...I can promise you this, when I'm done with it if I ever decide to sell it the new owner will never have to worry about it again!!


----------



## Country Dave (Feb 21, 2013)

Pweisbrod said:


> Wow, I'm glad my boat isn't quite this bad!  you are doing a great job, and just think of how rewarding it will be when you've got a great boat that you saved from the scrap heap!



_Hey bro that’s so good to see,

Encouragement is something we all can always give each other. Hats off to you Pweisbrod. =D> And yes you’re so right about the rewards of a project well done. Nothing like standing in front of your vision and seeing it come to fruition. I don’t know about you all but I can but a hundred labor hours in a project and stand in front of it for 10 minutes when it’s done and call it even. _


----------



## Country Dave (Feb 21, 2013)

_But I’m just weird like that. _ :LOL2:


----------



## Mrtoler (Feb 21, 2013)

Same here Dave!


----------



## JMichael (Feb 22, 2013)

The reward is not always in the finished product. Sometimes the reward is the satisfaction, pleasure, and sense of accomplishment that you get along the way. The finished product and the fun it brings are just a bonus.

So rather than having hundreds of hours in it, you've gotten hundreds of hours out of it as you built it.


----------



## SlowRollin' (Feb 22, 2013)

Wow, you're flying on this build. I was following it on 2cool and figured you'd have more pics over here...

You're doing a bang up job!

T. =D>


----------



## Country Dave (Feb 22, 2013)

JMichael said:


> The reward is not always in the finished product. Sometimes the reward is the satisfaction, pleasure, and sense of accomplishment that you get along the way. The finished product and the fun it brings are just a bonus.
> 
> So rather than having hundreds of hours in it, you've gotten hundreds of hours out of it as you built it.



_Yeh man X2 _


----------



## Mrtoler (Mar 1, 2013)

I made a tripe to my local metal suplier today and got me some square tubeing to brace the transom and also got a sheet of aluminum to install over the new transom. I took the supplies to my welder and he's gonna get started on it in the next couple of days, I'm really excited!!


----------



## Country Dave (Mar 2, 2013)

_That’s great Ryan,

Lots of pics bro. _


----------



## Mrtoler (Mar 6, 2013)

Finally a update,I bought all my aluminum. The other day to redo my transom and to frame my new rear deck, raised floor and console stand. My welder got it all done today, he ended up cutting the entire transom off and cut a new one out of 1/4" plate and welded it on. I dident get the detailed pic I would have liked to because I was busy helping him, but I did get these..







New plate and start of bracing 






Done and doing a leak test


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Mar 7, 2013)

Are you putting 1/8" alumium over that bracing? Im doing a similar project soon, just getting ideas.


----------



## Country Dave (Mar 7, 2013)

_Hey Ryan that’s what I’m talking about,
Looks like you’re making good progress. I like it. _


----------



## bigwave (Mar 7, 2013)

Now this is what I am talking about....... =D> This is exactly how I want to do my next boat. You are going to have a solid boat when complete and IMO its the only way to go on an aluminum boat....true meaning to all weld. Fine work sir.


----------



## Country Dave (Mar 7, 2013)

_I think I see a little Jon Boat Jerry influence there on the raised console. I’m doing the same but my console is only coming up about 10½ inches, enough to accommodate a deep cycle battery and a few cables. Also it really helps when I’m standing and driving. I don’t have to bend down so far. _


----------



## Mrtoler (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks, to answer the question about the aluminum on the deck. After I got sticker shock on aluminum plate 1/8" $160 1/4" $330 I think I'm useing wood...I'm hopeing I saved some weight with the aluminum frame.. Dave, ya johnboat Jerry had a lot of influence on this build. I wanted to deck mine out like his but the wife said no way, so I kinda improvised and did the low decks around the console to make her happy but ill still have the tall casting decks and console!


----------



## Country Dave (Mar 7, 2013)

Mrtoler said:


> Thanks, to answer the question about the aluminum on the deck. After I got sticker shock on aluminum plate 1/8" $160 1/4" $330 I think I'm useing wood...I'm hopeing I saved some weight with the aluminum frame.. Dave, ya johnboat Jerry had a lot of influence on this build. I wanted to deck mine out like his but the wife said no way, so I kinda improvised and did the low decks around the console to make her happy but ill still have the tall casting decks and console!



_I think that’s going to be perfect Ryan. _


----------



## TxTightLiner (Mar 7, 2013)

Man that's looking good!
Are you spoolguning those welds or tig?


----------



## Mrtoler (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks TX T, he used a spoolgun.


----------



## TxTightLiner (Mar 7, 2013)

Yw.
Thanks for shareing your mod!
I enjoy this stuff a lot.
I'm gonna have to break down and get a Spoolgun set up in a month or two, is why I'm asking.
I thought about getting in to tig but I need a new wire feed so ill try my hand with the SG first.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Mar 10, 2013)

Mrtoler said:


> Thanks, to answer the question about the aluminum on the deck. After I got sticker shock on aluminum plate 1/8" $160 1/4" $330 I think I'm useing wood...I'm hopeing I saved some weight with the aluminum frame.. Dave, ya johnboat Jerry had a lot of influence on this build. I wanted to deck mine out like his but the wife said no way, so I kinda improvised and did the low decks around the console to make her happy but ill still have the tall casting decks and console!


I hear that! Im buying mine from louisiana, aluminum is cheaper there.


----------



## Mrtoler (May 1, 2013)

Well I'm back at it, I've finally got a 100% leak free hull so next is paint. My father in law is a painter and he did all the painting on my pontoon boat and he's going to paint my tin this weekend weather permitting. I'm going with white inside and out and a bright red on the sides, very similar to what country Dave did. Hopefully I'll have update pics this weekend...(hopefully)


----------



## Country Dave (May 1, 2013)

_Can't wait to see the pics. :mrgreen: _


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (May 1, 2013)

Nice work Ryan, =D> I wish I had a spool gun when working on the 'Zilla but had to go with Pop Rivets instead. Can't wait to see those pics! Keep Hacking!


----------



## Country Dave (May 1, 2013)

Jonboat Jerry said:


> Nice work Ryan, =D> I wish I had a spool gun when working on the 'Zilla but had to go with Pop Rivets instead. Can't wait to see those pics! Keep Hacking!



_Isn't it about time for another project Jerry.................... :mrgreen: _


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (May 1, 2013)

Funny Dave......I AM looking. :lol:


----------



## Mrtoler (May 1, 2013)

I took the boat to a pond a few streets from my house to do a final float test and I did manage to get grandpaw to sit in the boat so I could snap a few pics... I know the boat is empty but man it floats high only about an inch of the bottom was under water... I'm curious to see it with the engine and full gas tank and batteries..


----------



## Country Dave (May 1, 2013)

_It sure does,

I hope mine floats that high. I know its a 18 long, how wide is the floor? Ryan that things come along way brother. _ =D>


----------



## Mrtoler (May 1, 2013)

It's 60" wide across the back floor but flares up to 72" wide across the gunnels! Thanks Dave I appreciate it... I'm hoping the paint will look as good as yours, did you do any wet sanding to get that shine or possibly a gloss clear coat?


----------



## Country Dave (May 1, 2013)

Mrtoler said:


> It's 60" wide across the back floor but flares up to 72" wide across the gunnels! Thanks Dave I appreciate it... I'm hoping the paint will look as good as yours, did you do any wet sanding to get that shine or possibly a gloss clear coat?



_
No clear coat this time, I Just used good paint. I used RM paint and paint products. _


----------



## bguy (May 1, 2013)

Looks nice. The build look like its moving right along. Looking foward to see if are reinstalling that back deck. I decided to put mine back in. Are you putting a wood transome back in the boat?


----------



## Mrtoler (May 1, 2013)

Thanks Dave. Bguy, I redid the transom so it's all aluminum. The rear deck I also redid its now aluminum tubing frame that will be decked with plywood, I wanted to deck it with plate but I'm not going to pay what they are asking for it since I'm going to sell this boat.


----------



## Mrtoler (May 8, 2013)

Ok paint has been delayed until today due to my father in law having to work and being sick. We did however get it primed and painted a light coat yesterday and today he came over and put several more coats of white. The plan is for him to come over tomorrow and add the red on the sides then clear the whole boat..weather permitting since there is a small chance for rain tomorrow evening.... Pics from today

















The sides are getting the same red that's on the pontoon with the exception of a clear over it so it should shine a lot more!


----------



## Badbagger (May 9, 2013)

Man what a great job, you've come a long way =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Country Dave (May 9, 2013)

_Looking good Ryan...................... =D> _


----------



## Mrtoler (May 9, 2013)

Thanks guys, hopefully I can finish the paint today because the rest of the week will be rain! I really want to get moving on this thing, I've been staring at it sitting there for to long!


----------



## Badbagger (May 10, 2013)

Boy do I ever KNOW that feeling, all in due time!


----------



## dgram36 (May 10, 2013)

Mrtoler said:


> Ya I'm kinda disappointed it's this bad and also mine... I wish I had looked it over better when I bought it but it was dark and I was trying to hurry and get it home since the lights dident work on the trailer....anyways it's mine now and I'm in to deep to bail out now, good news is my welder said it's no big deal and its not anything that can't be fixed...I can promise you this, when I'm done with it if I ever decide to sell it the new owner will never have to worry about it again!!



Thats so funny. I bought a 1995 lowe olympic 1852 side console a couple months ago and I unfortunately did the same thing. I was three hours away from home, getting dark, one of the trailer lights didn't work and I just didn't check the boat over well enough. It was my first boat purchase. I asked the PO if there was anything structurally wrong with the boat, of course he said no. Lets just say that your boat is in rough shape, but my transom is way worse. Chalking it up as a learning experience. O well, gonna tough it out and make the boat right before duck season!


----------



## dgram36 (May 10, 2013)

Could you post some more detailed pics of the transom. I'm trying to give my welding buddy some material to go off of with mine. Thanks!


----------



## Badbagger (May 13, 2013)

Hey Ryan, how's bout an update lol ?


----------



## Mrtoler (May 13, 2013)

Lol, as of now I'm hoping that my father in law will not be to tired after work and will come finish the paint since the weather is perfect! If he does make it I'll try and get several pics and I'll upload them tonight.... As far as pics of the transom, the only ones I have is the ones I've already uploaded. I'll try and get a couple more later. As far as what we did, we cut the whole original transom out and replaced it with new 1/8" plate, it was way thicker than the original stuff. We then used 2" square tubing and added a few uprights and added the needed bracing to bolt the engine on. Then we built all the rear deck, helm stand and false floor and it's all tied together. The boat is a lot stouter and hopefully stronger!


----------



## Badbagger (May 13, 2013)

Outstanding, we'll be looking !


----------



## Mrtoler (May 13, 2013)

I spoke to soon, just talked to my father in law and he said not today maybe tomorrow... I can't wait till he's done because from then on the only Person ill be waiting on is me!


----------



## Mrtoler (May 14, 2013)

Pics pics pics, I've finally got a real update!!! Finally..lol... I got the red sprayed today and I couldn't be happier with the look. The paint is not 100% done we have some touch ups to fix and still need to clear the whole thing so that should give it a really nice shine... We just keep running outta time.. Hopefully well finish up this week and I can get it back on the trailer.

All taped off and masked ready for red!







First bit of red on the console




































I think it's looking pretty good, the gunnels or rub rails across the top are going to get coated in the no slip coating that will also be inside. It will be white with hopefully red webbing (splattered paint) on top of it!


----------



## Badbagger (May 15, 2013)

Outstanding job Ryan, looks great =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Mrtoler (May 15, 2013)

Thank ya Sir!


----------



## Mrtoler (May 28, 2013)

I finally finished the paint 100% and got the boat flipped back over and loaded on the trailer. I painted the engine the other day and got it hung on the jack plate today....finally I'm done waiting on people it's all on me now to finish this thing.


----------



## Country Dave (May 30, 2013)

_Wow that looks awesome Ryan, =D> 
Can’t wait to see it when it’s all done. _


----------



## Mrtoler (Nov 9, 2013)

I've been talking about finishing this thing for awhile now and I'm finally back at it.... I finished the floor today and got it all sealed, I also built the livewell/captain seat....here's the proof































Here's my help






I decided to go with carpet over the non skid coating since I'm just wanting to finish this boat and sell it so I can start on my new huge project. So I still need to wrap the floor pieces in carpet, the floor is in several pieces so if you needed to access under the deck you can just remove one section...I need to do the float test to see how it's going to set in the water, so I can see where the 30gal gas tank needs to be placed.. Then its pretty much just wiring everything up and all the small stuff!


----------



## Mrtoler (Nov 9, 2013)

I floated my boat again yesterday to see how it was going to set with the floor in and engine mounted... Considering I had the batteries small trolling motor and empty gas tank all back there it sat quite well... I had my wife and son join me and it handled the total load very well also.. So now I can start mounting stuff without worrying about the weight distribution so much.


----------



## Mrtoler (Nov 11, 2013)

Got some of the floor pieces wrapped in carpet the other day... It looked better than I thought it would... Looking forward to getting the rest finished.


----------



## Country Dave (Nov 12, 2013)

_Looks good Ryan,

Good to see you back on the forum. _


----------



## PSG-1 (Nov 12, 2013)

Nice work! =D> Looks like a great rig for fishing.


----------



## Mrtoler (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks guys, ya I've been a lil MIA for a few months... I kinda just stopped working on this boat because I was using my pontoon boat to fish pretty much every weekend.. I have since sold that toon and bought a 28' peformance tritoon hull (you can see it in one of my pics) that will have a 300hp verado... But it still needs to be built, the wife and I have really had an urge to go fishing so I decided to finish this Lowe. I am going to sell it to help fund some of the tritoon build but I'm going to fish it as much as I can until it sells!


----------



## Country Dave (Nov 12, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=334276#p334276 said:


> Mrtoler » 38 minutes ago[/url]"]Thanks guys, ya I've been a lil MIA for a few months... I kinda just stopped working on this boat because I was using my pontoon boat to fish pretty much every weekend.. I have since sold that toon and bought a 28' peformance tritoon hull (you can see it in one of my pics) that will have a 300hp verado... But it still needs to be built, the wife and I have really had an urge to go fishing so I decided to finish this Lowe. I am going to sell it to help fund some of the tritoon build but I'm going to fish it as much as I can until it sells!


_
Hey very cool Ryan,

I sold my 24 pontoon. I might build another one sometime down the raod. 300 Verado very cool. You're going to have to get off your wallet for that one, but very very cool. Are you on the pontoon fourm with the new build? _


----------



## Mrtoler (Nov 12, 2013)

Yea I've got the tritoon on the other forum, I haven't started on it yet though... The boat is rated at 300hp so I figured I might as well go for it, but if I see a good deal on a 250verado that'll do also but im not going any smaller... The 300 at my local BPS it about $20,000 but that's before you add all the taxes rigging and the controles are like$2,500 but what can I say....lol..... The VROD is just flat out sexy!


----------



## Lowe 2070 CC (Nov 12, 2013)

Just what you need!


----------



## Country Dave (Nov 12, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=334293#p334293 said:


> Mrtoler » 11 minutes ago[/url]"]Yea I've got the tritoon on the other forum, I haven't started on it yet though... The boat is rated at 300hp so I figured I might as well go for it, but if I see a good deal on a 250verado that'll do also but im not going any smaller... The 300 at my local BPS it about $20,000 but that's before you add all the taxes rigging and the controles are like$2,500 but what can I say....lol..... The VROD is just flat out sexy!


_
Sexy it is, and its only money brother. We can't take it with us.............................. :mrgreen: _


----------



## bigwave (Nov 15, 2013)

Well since you guys have all the money in the world, I vote for this engine for your tirtoon......... :evil:


----------



## Mrtoler (Nov 15, 2013)

Ha ya I wish I had money, I've just got good credit...lol....Lowe2070cc thanks for the link, I've got my mind pretty much set on a brand new engine though.. I plan on keeping this boat for a LONG time so if I can afford it it's going to get the best of everything... Big wave I have to draw the lie somewhere if I want to keep my wife..lol... The gut I bought the tritoon from had the same boat only 2' longer (30') that was set up for twin 300's.... I tried to talk the wife into that for a month or so and she wasn't having it...lol... I'll be ok with what I got, here's a pic of the chassis for those curious minds












I'm going to strip the carpet and replace it with marine vinyl, I'm keeping the teak vinyl and I'm thinking about adding some on the bow where the front fishing station will be!


----------



## bigwave (Nov 15, 2013)

Ha ha, I was just busting your chops.....those 557's are bad ass though. I understand the wife situation.....I don't even speak boat right now, since we are looking for a new place to live.


----------



## Mrtoler (Nov 15, 2013)

Yes sir the 557's are bad for sure... I'd love to have a set on a big offshore boat, but I don't have country Dave's kind of money....lol


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Nov 15, 2013)

That thing is a beast! I am looking forward to the build.


----------



## Mrtoler (Nov 16, 2013)

Me to, I've been wanting a big tritoon for along time and finally made it happen.... I got lucky enough to get exactly what I wanted so its gonna be my dream boat!


----------



## Mrtoler (Nov 17, 2013)

I got some work done this weekend, I've got my gas tank in place and about half way hooked up, I need a vent hose and to rune the wires to the sender.... I also FINALLY got all my floor panels wrapped in carpet, I'm not going to bolt them down until I'm completely finished though.... I did fab a mount to hold my controles but I need some smaller bolts to install it... I might run to the store and get the few things I need so I can run my engine..






If you look close you can see my fuel fill on the back deck on the far left of the pic











I'm going to paint the interior sides a charcoal grey to match the carpet, but the top of the gunnels will get a nice coat of white!


----------



## Mrtoler (Nov 29, 2013)

Put my boat back in the pond today and cranked my engine, it started on the 3rd or 4th try (hasn't been started in a year or so) it ran great for a few minutes then it revved up and stayed there... I let it sit for awhile and tried again idled great for about 15 seconds then reved way up again... What do you guys think is the problem?


----------



## Country Dave (Nov 29, 2013)

_Carb issues most likely,

It’s getting a bunch of fuel when it shouldn’t. The carb floats may be heavy with fuel pulling the needle valve out of the seat and making the mixture rich. Pull the cover and look at the throttle cable and throttle make sure its not being pulled open somehow. 
_


----------



## Mrtoler (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks Dave, will do


----------



## Gators5220 (Dec 14, 2013)

Sweet center console man.


----------



## Mrtoler (Dec 27, 2013)

I tinkered with the boat a bit today, I have been working on a mount for the controls so I could mount them on the correct (starboard) side of the console, but after battling it I decided to just mount them on the port side. I know it not the correct way but I'm left handed and I'm selling it so if it's a problem for the new owner he can buy the correct controles for the other side.. I also mounted my rod holders on the console. Nothing real major but still progress. Here's some pics
















Here's a list of what I can think of that needs to be done to finish the boat

1-I need two of the bases the anchor and nav lights plug into
2-gauges, tach fuel and volt
3-vent hose for the fuel tank and vent
4-cooler cushion for seat In front of console
5-build a floor for the batteries
6- make some storage room
7-bolt down floor 
8-rebuild carbs
9-finish painting interior walls and gunnels
10-fish it until it sells


----------

